# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Tour Du lịch Nha Trang 3 ngày 2 đêm, Nha Trang Vinpearland giá rẻ

## sale1dulichanhsaomoi

Tour Du lịch Nha Trang - Vinpearland
 (Thời gian: 3 ngày 2 đêm, phương tiện Ô tô + Máy bay)
Giới thiệu chương trình:
Nha Trang với điều kiện được thiên nhiên ưu đãi về vị trí, cảnh quan, khí hậu, cùng với nền tảng về lịch sử nhân văn của mình đã thu hút khách du lich trong nước và nước ngoài. Đến với Nha Trang du khách thoả sức tận hưởng khí hậu dịu mát cùng các món ngon nơi đây như bún cá nha trang, bánh căn, bún sứa, cháo hải sản, nem Ninh Hoà,…Ngày nay, Nha Trang không chỉ đẹp mà còn là thành phố tươi trẻ hơn, hiện đại hơn.
Chương trình chi tiết:
NGÀY 01: HÀ NỘI - NHA TRANG (Ăn trưa máy bay, ăn tối)
Sáng: Xe và hướng dẫn viên của Du lịch Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel đón quý  khách tại điểm hẹn đưa quý khách ra sân bay Nội Bài đáp chuyến bay đi Cam Ranh, tới sân bay Cam Ranh xe ôtô đón đoàn đưa về thành phố Nha Trang, quý khách nhận phòng khách sạn.
Chiều: Quý khách đến Vinpearlland đi cáp treo vượt biển dài nhất Việt Nam để đến với khu du lịch 5 sao Vinpearl land ( Hòn Ngọc Việt), quý khách tự do vui chơi, khám phá các trò chơi trong khu du lịch nay như: Tầu lượt cao tốc, đu quay dây văng, đu quay cảm giác mạnh, đu quay thú nhún, đu quay con voi, phim 4D, xe đụng, siêu thị game, ( chi phí các trò chơi bao gồm trong tour). Ăn tối tại Vinpearlland. Nghỉ đêm tại Nha Trang.
NGÀY 02: THAM QUAN NHA TRANG (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Sau ăn sáng 8h30 xe đón quý khách  tại khách sạn đưa ra cảng Đá lên tàu khởi hành chuyến du ngoạn đảo bằng tàu
10h00 -11h30:Đến Hòn Mun (Đảo Yến) quý khách tham quan nghe giới thiệu về Đảo Yến.Tham quan hang Yến, San hô, sinh vật cảnh tại Đảo Yến 
11h45 - 13h45 : Đến Hòn Một.Quý khách ăn bữa trưa trên tàu với những món ăn ngon: tôm rim, cá chiên, sốt cà, mực nướng, thịt nướng, chả giò, mì sào.Tham gia chương trình văn nghệ giải trí “cây nhà lá vườn”  Tham dự Quán rượu nổi: Một ly rượu nhỏ, một lát thơm ngay dưới nước bạn có thể nâng ly và tâm tình với người ấy.
14h00 -15h30: Đến Hòn Tằm.Giải trí và nghỉ ngơi ở điểm du lịch đảo nổi tiếng của Nha Trang.Quý khách tự do tham quan vui chơi Với các trò chơi Lướt Ván,bay Dù (Giá từ 150 – 250.000đ) lặn Biển giá 170.000đ,
 Dự tiệc trái cây để thưởng thức hương vị của nhiều loại trái cây hiện có ở Nha Trang.
15h45-16h15: Đến Làng Chài - Hòn Miễu. Tham quan những bè cá mú, mực, tôm hùm. Dạo chơi trên biển bằng thúng chai
16h30 : Xe đưa quý khách về khách sạn. Nghỉ ngơi và tự do đi dạo hoặc ngắm cảnh biển về đêm. Nghỉ đêm tại Nha Trang.
NGÀY 03: NHA TRANG - HÀ NỘI ( Ăn sáng, trưa)
07h00: Quý khách ăn sáng tại khách sạn, tự do tham quan mua sắm, tắm biển Nha Trang.
11h00: Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.
15h30: Xe đưa Quý khách ra sân bay Cam Ranh đáp chuyến bay của Hàng không Việt Nam trở về Hà Nội.
Về tới sân bay Nội Bài xe ôtô đón đoàn về điểm xuất phát, chia tay Quý khách, kết thúc chương trình và hẹn gặp lại.
Giá trọn gói áp cho 01 khách: 1.950.000 VNĐ
(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 30 khách, tour chất lượng cao) 
Khách lẻ vui lòng liên hệ để biết giá chính xác.
Giá bao gồm:
1- Xe ô tô đời mới phục vụ theo chương trình.
2- Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 2*,  phòng đầy đủ tiện nghi tivi, điều hòa, nóng lạnh...
3-  Ăn các bữa ăn theo chương trình, 100.000đ/bữa chính và 30.000đ/bữa sáng.
4- Hướng dẫn viên tại các điểm tham quan.
5-  Vé tham quan tại các điểm theo chương trình.
6- Vé cáp treo vào Vinpearland 
7- Bảo hiểm du lịch.
Giá không bao gồm:  
1-  Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình, thuế VAT.
2-  Vé máy bay Hà Nội//Nha Trang//Hà Nội (Vé máy bay khứ hồi là: 3.600.000VNĐ, giá phổ thông)- Giờ bay sẽ được thông báo cụ thể.
-	Trẻ em Trẻ em 1 – dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí (ăn + ngủ chung bố mẹ); 5 -  dưới 11 tuổi: tính 75%  giá tour (ăn suất riêng và ngủ chung với bố mẹ); 11 tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn.
* Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi du lịch mà không cần báo trước

Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:
CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL
Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội
VP: Số 45A - Lý Quốc Sư  - Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội
Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3998 1323/ Hotline: 0986 416 286 – Mr Huy
Email:  anhsaomoitravel@gmail.com
Website: DuLichAnhSaoMoi / Home 

NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!

----------


## asia_nt01

DU LICH NHA TRANG: NHA TRANG CITY TOUR

Mã Tour: NTCT1D
Số ngày: 1

“Nha Trang có khí hậu đại dương ôn hoà mát mẻ với bờ biển trong xanh cát trắng mịn nằm nghiêng mình bên những hàng dương xanh. quy khách có thể thưởng thức gió biển mặn mà, vùng vẫy dưới làn nước trong xanh tinh khiết tại biển Nha Trang, khám phá những rạng san hô nhiều hình sắc tuyệt vời và tận hưởng một không gian yên tĩnh chỉ có gió hoà cùng sóng biển rì rào…”

Chi tiết tour:

8h30: Xe và Hướng dẫn viên đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành city tour Nha Trang
Hòn Chồng - đệ nhất danh thắng ở Nha Trang.
Tháp Bà Ponagar, thánh đường của người Chăm xưa. Đến suối khoáng nóng Tháp Bà tắm bùn.( phí tự túc)
Viện Hải Dương Học - một bảo tàng sinh vật biển với trên 20.000 mẫu vật của hơn 4000 loài sinh vật biển và nước ngọt
11h30: Quý khách nghỉ ngơi, ăn trưa tại nhà hàng

14h00: Tiếp tục chương trình tham quan thành phố Nha Trang
Nhà thờ chánh tòa Nha Trang (nhà thờ Đá), do Pháp xây dựng theo kiến trúc Tây Phương.
Chùa Long Sơn - một trong hai mươi ngôi cổ tự lớn nhất Khánh Hòa.
Đi chợ Đầm mua sắm quà cho người thân, bạn bè
17h00: xe đưa quý khách về điểm hẹn. kết thúc tour.

 Bao gồm: Xe máy lạnh đưa, đón tham quan chương trình, Hướng dẫn viên nhiệt tình, chu đáo, Ăn theo chương trình, Phí tham quan các điểm du lịch, Nước uống, khăn, Bảo hiểm du lịch 
Không bao gồm: Thuế VAT, Chi phí cá nhân…

CÔNG TY DU LỊCH Á CHÂU - ASIATOURIST
Trụ Sở Chính: 12 B Lãn Ông, Tp.Nha Trang, Việt Nam
Điện thoại: +84.58.3561616 - 3561617 ||| Fax: +84.58.3561618
E-mail: sales@asiatourist.com.vn - info@asiatourist.com.vn
Website: http://www.asiatourist.com.vn

----------


## asia_nt01

TOUR NHA TRANG: NHA TRANG - MIỀN CÁT TRẮNG

Mã tour: NTYBVI3D
Thời gian: 3 ngày 2 đêm.
Điểm khởi hành: Nha Trang 
Phương tiện: XE

Ngày 01:NHA TRANG - VINPEARLAND (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Sáng Xe và HDV ASIA TOURIST đón quý khách tại ga/ sân bay Nha Trang, đưa quý khách dùng điểm sáng tại Nhà hàng. Quý khách gửi hành lý tại khách sạn, khởi hành đi thăm quan chùa Long Sơn, Tháp Bà Ponagar, Hòn Chồng….quý khách dùng cơm trưa và nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn.
14h Đưa quý khách tham quan Công viên vui chơi giải trí Vinpearl Land. Công viên tọa lạc trên Hòn Tre xinh đẹp giữa biển khơi với bãi biển trong xanh quanh năm tươi tắn.
Tham quan khu phố mua sắm tại Vinpearlland, Quý khách sẽ có cơ hội chiêm ngưỡng và làm chủ những sản phẩm thủ công mỹ nghệ tinh xảo, đồ trang sức có thiết kế độc đáo, các mặt hàng thời trang… Quý khách tự do tham gia các trò chơi hiện đại nhất Việt Nam được nhập từ Châu Âu và Bắc Mỹ. Các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh như đu quay (quay tròn trong không gian ở cả ba chiều: mạo hiểm nhưng vô cùng hưng phấn), đu quay dây văng (xoay tròn và thay đổi độ cao trong suốt vòng quay)…Và còn rất nhiều trò chơi khác như xe điện đụng, cưỡi bò tót, đu quay thú nhún…Phòng chiếu phim 4D sẽ mang đến cho Quý khách những rung cảm thực sự như chính bạn đang là nhân vật trong bộ phim vậy. Quý khách dùng cơm tối tại Vinpearland, xem chương trình nhạc nước hoành tráng, hiện đại. 20h30 Đưa quý khách về đất liền bằng phương tiện cáp treo. Quý khách nghỉ đêm tại Nha trang.	

Ngày 02:NHA TRANG - NÉT ĐẸP CỦA BIỂN ĐẢO (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Sáng: Xe đưa khách xuống cảng Cầu Đá. Quý khách lên tàu ra Hòn Mun, Hòn Một nơi đây nổi tiếng là một trong những “thủy cung” “giàu và đẹp” nhất của biển Đông Nam Á. Tại đây có nhiều dịch vụ biển và khám phá biển bằng tàu đáy kính hoặc thúng kính và dịch vụ lặn biển… Quý khách tự do tắm biển, và tham gia các trò chơi trên biển như kéo dù, môtô nước… (chi phí tự túc). 
11h30: Tàu đưa Quý khách đến Con Sẻ Tre - một đảo hoang được xây dựng thành một khu du lịch khá thơ mộng với bãi biển trong xanh. Quý khách tự do thưởng thức hải sản tại nhà hàng Con Sẻ Tre trên đảo. Quý khách nghỉ ngơi và tắm biển . 
Chiều: Tàu đưa Quý khách về lại đất liền. Nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn, 18h Quý khách dùng cơm tối. Nghỉ đêm tại Nha Trang	

Ngày 03:YANG BAY - KHÁM PHÁ TIỀM ẨN (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
8h30: Sau khi ăn sáng, xe đưa quý khách đi tham quan KDL Yang Bay 
9h30: xe đến Yang Bay. Quý khách chuyển sang di chuyển bằng xe điện bắt đầu tham quan công viên Du Lịch Yang Bay. Tới điểm tập kết tại thác-Yang Bay, HDV sẽ đưa quý khách tham quan thác Yang Bay và thác Yang Khang. Tại đây quý khách thưởng thức “Tiếng đá Yang bay”, một loại đàn đá độc đáo của người dân tộc Răglay. Sau đó quý khách tắm suối và nghỉ ngơi tại bờ suối.
12h30: Quý khách dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hang Yang Bay.
13h15: Quý khách thưởng thức chương trình biểu diễn đàn đá và các nhạc cụ dân tộc. Sau đó quý khách đi xe điện tham quan vườn lan, khu nuôi bảo tồn gấu hoang dã và khu trò chơi dân gian. Quý khách sẽ bất ngờ với những khả năng của những chú heo khi chúng biểu diễn những màn đua ngoạn mục tại trường đua heo Yang Bay. Tiếp tục tham gia trò chơi bắn nỏ và ném lao để săn những phần thưởng ngộ nghĩnh (tự túc mua vé).
15h00: ghé chợ đầm mua đặc sản
16h00: quý khách dùng đặc sản nem nướng Ninh Hòa. Tiễn đoàn. Kết thúc chương trình.	
Chú ý	Điểm tham quan có thể sắp xếp lại cho phù hợp mà vẫn bảo đảm đầy đủ nội dung của từng chương trình	

Bao gồm:
- Ăn theo chương trình (3 bữa phụ và 6 bữa chính trong đó có 1 bữa đặc sản Nem Ninh Hòa, 1bữa ăn tại Vinpearland)
- Xe đưa đón theo chương trình.
- khách sạn tiêu chuẩn (2- 4 khách/phòng).
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Vé cáp treo + tất cả các trò chơi tại Vinpearland
- Hướng dẫn viên giàu kinh nghiệm, nhiệt tình.
Quà tặng: 
+ Nước khoáng 2 chai 500ml / ngày + Khăn lạnh
+ Nón du lịch
+ Bảo hiểm quốc tế AIG

Không bao gồm: 
- Thuế VAT, các trò chơi ngoài chương trình, Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình.
- Vé tàu/ máy bay khứ hồi
Thông tin hướng dẫn: 
* Giá vé trẻ em: 
- Trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi: cha mẹ tự lo cho bé
- Trẻ em từ 5 - 11 tuổi: tính 50% giá vé người lớn.
- Trẻ em trên 12 tuổi: mua vé người lớn.

Quý vị có thể liên hệ trực tiếp tại công ty:
CÔNG TY DU LỊCH Á CHÂU - ASIATOURIST
Trụ Sở Chính: 12 B Lãn Ông, Tp.Nha Trang, Việt Nam
Điện thoại: +84.58.3561616 - 3561617 ||| Fax: +84.58.3561618
E-mail: sales@asiatourist.com.vn - info@asiatourist.com.vn
Website: www.asiatourist.com.vn - Du lich Nha Trang -Công ty Du Lịch Nha Trang cung cấp: Tour Du Lịch Nha Trang 2012,Thông tin Du Lịch, Trang nhất


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------	
TOUR NHA TRANG: NHA TRANG MIỀN CÁT TRẮNG - NẮNG VÀNG

Mã tour: NTDMB3D
Thời gian: 3 ngày 2 đêm.
Điểm khởi hành: Nha Trang 
Phương tiện: XE
Giá tour:http://www.asiatourist.com.vn/Tour/D...nang-vang.html

Ngày 01:KHU DU LỊCH DIAMOND BAY (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)
Sáng Xe và HDV ASIA TOURIST đón quý khách tại ga/ sân bay Nha Trang, đưa quý khách dùng điểm sáng tại Nhà hàng.
Xe đưa quý khách tham quan và tắm biển tại khu du lịch Diamond bay - Nơi diễn ra cuộc thi hoa hậu Hoàn Vũ 2008, với quần thể du lịch tuyệt đẹp gồm nhiều loại hình nghỉ dưỡng và vui chơi giải trí. Quý khách tham quan khu Làng Quê Việt Nam với Giếng nước, cây rơm, bụi tre đậm sắc quê Hương Việt Nam, tham quan “Vườn chim thú” với Quần thể các loài chim thú quý hiếm: Đà điểu Châu Phi, Đại bàng Châu Úc, Công trắng, Hươu sao, Bồ Nông, Khỉ, Vượn … sẽ mang lại cho Du khách nhiều khám phá thú vị. Quý khách tự do tắm biển, tham gia các trò chơi trong khu du lịch và các trò chơi trên biển : Nhảy dù, Lặn biển… (Chi phí tự túc). Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng Nhũ Tiên . Chiều: quý khách về lại Nha Trang, nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn. Sau khi dùng cơm tối, quý khách tự do. Nghỉ đêm tại Nha Trang.

Ngày 02:NHA TRANG BIỂN ĐẢO (Ăn sáng, trưa, chiều)
Sau bữa sáng, xe đưa quý khách xuống cảng Cầu Đá. Quý khách lên tàu sang Hòn Miễu tham quan Thủy cung Trí Nguyên - nơi nuôi thả hàng trăm sinh vật biển quý hiếm và đẹp mắt như một bảo tàng sống về biển. Trên đường đến Hòn Mun, quý khách ngắm Hòn Tằm và Hòn Một. Đến Hòn Mun - nơi đây nổi tiếng là một trong những “thủy cung” “giàu và đẹp” nhất của biển Đông Nam Á. Tại đây có nhiều dịch vụ biển và khám phá biển bằng tàu đáy kính hoặc thúng kính và dịch vụ lặn biển (chi phí tự túc)…Quý khách tự do tắm biển, và tham gia các trò chơi trên biển như kéo dù, môtô nước… (chi phí tự túc). 
11h30: Tàu đưa Quý khách đến Con Sẻ Tre - một đảo hoang được xây dựng thành một khu du lịch khá thơ mộng với bãi biển trong xanh. Quý khách Dùng bữa trưa tại nhà hàng Con Sẻ Tre trên đảo. Quý khách nghỉ ngơi và tắm biển . Chiều: Tàu đưa Quý khách về lại đất liền. Nghỉ ngơi
Sau khi dùng cơm tối, quý khách tự do tham quan phố biển về đêm.	

Ngày 03:NHA TRANG - TẮM BÙN (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Sáng: Sau khi ăn sáng, xe đưa quý khách đi tham quan Long Sơn Tự, Tháp Bà Ponagar, Hòn Chồng….về khách sạn trả phòng, ăn trưa. Sau đó xe đưa quý khách đến khu du lịch suối khoáng nóng tháp bà.
với dịch vụ “Ôn tuyền thủy liệu pháp” ngâm nước khoáng nóng, tắm bùn khoáng thư giãn tắm bùn và tắm khoáng nóng tại suối khoáng nóng Tháp Bà phục hồi sức khỏe và thử cảm giác tuyệt vời với “ôn tuyền thủy trị liệu pháp” và tắm dưới thác nước nhân tạo có tác dụng chữa những bệnh về đau khớp, thần kinh tọa, đau gân cơ, căng thẳng thần kinh, nhức đầu kinh niên …Liệu pháp tắm bùn và độ nóng 40oC của nước cùng với các khoáng chất giúp phục hồi các tế bào và xoa dịu stress đồng thời tạo cảm giác mát mẻ sau khi ngâm nước khoáng nóng. 15h30: ghé chợ đầm mua đặc sản
17h00: quý khách dùng đặc sản nem nướng Ninh Hòa. Tiễn đoàn. Kết thúc chương trình	
Chú ý	Điểm tham quan có thể sắp xếp lại cho phù hợp mà vẫn bảo đảm đầy đủ nội dung của từng chương trình	

Bao gồm:
- Ăn theo chương trình (4 bữa phụ và 8 bữa chính trong đó có 1 bữa đặc sản Nem Ninh Hòa)
- Xe đưa đón theo chương trình.
- khách sạn tiêu chuẩn (2- 4 khách/phòng).
- Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
- Vé các trò chơi tại Diamonbay, Vé tắm bùn khoáng tập thể
- Hướng dẫn viên giàu kinh nghiệm, nhiệt tình.
Quà tặng: 
+ Nước khoáng 2 chai 500ml / ngày + Khăn lạnh
+ Nón du lịch
+ Bảo hiểm quốc tế AIG

Không bao gồm: 
- Thuế VAT, các trò chơi ngoài chương trình, Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình.
- Vé tàu khứ hồi: Sài Gòn - Nha Trang - Sài Gòn
Thông tin hướng dẫn: 
* Giá vé trẻ em: 
- Trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi: cha mẹ tự lo cho bé
- Trẻ em từ 5 - 11 tuổi: tính 50% giá vé người lớn.
- Trẻ em trên 12 tuổi: mua vé người lớn.


Quý vị có thể liên hệ trực tiếp tại công ty:
CÔNG TY DU LỊCH Á CHÂU - ASIATOURIST
Trụ Sở Chính: 12 B Lãn Ông, Tp.Nha Trang, Việt Nam
Điện thoại: +84.58.3561616 - 3561617 ||| Fax: +84.58.3561618
E-mail: sales@asiatourist.com.vn - info@asiatourist.com.vn
Website: www.asiatourist.com.vn - Du lich Nha Trang -Công ty Du Lịch Nha Trang cung cấp: Tour Du Lịch Nha Trang 2012,Thông tin Du Lịch, Trang nhất

----------


## asia_nt01

KHÁCH SẠN NHA TRANG: KHÁCH SẠN PHA LÊ XANH 

Vị trí: Trung Tâm Thành Phố / Nguyễn Thiện Thuật
Số phòng: 30
Địa chỉ: Số 4 Bùi Thị Xuân, Trung Tâm Thành Phố / Nguyễn Thiện Thuật, Nha Trang, Việt Nam 
Phone: (058) 3.561.616

Khách sạn Pha Lê Xanh Nha Trang info:
Nằm ở vị trí thuận lợi thuộc Nha Trang, Pha Le Xanh Hotel là một nơi nghỉ chân tuyệt vời để tiếp tục khám phá thành phố sôi động. Cách sự nhộn nhịp của thành phố 0.5 km, khách sạn 2 sao này có vị trí vô cùng thuận lợi và dễ tiếp cận các địa điểm lớn nhất của thành phố này. Những lựa chọn về điểm thú vị và điểm tham quan trong khu vực không cần quá xa vì khách sạn khá gần Nhà thờ chính tòa Nha Trang, Du lịch Khánh Hòa, Phòng tranh Long Thanh.

Thiết bị và dịch vụ cung cấp bởi Pha Le Xanh Hotel bảo đảm kì nghỉ dễ chịu cho du khách. Vì sự thoải mái và tiện nghi của khách, khách sạn trang bị đầy đủ dịch vụ giặt là/giặt khô, bãi đỗ xe, dịch vụ Internet, cho thuê xe đạp, thang máy.

Khách sạn đặc biệt có 30 phòng đẹp, mỗi phòng bao gồm bàn, nước đóng chai miễn phí, truyền hình cáp, tivi LCD/Plasma, máy sấy tóc. Bên cạnh đó, khách sạn còn gợi ý cho bạn những hoạt động vui chơi giải trí bảo đảm bạn luôn thấy hứng thú trong suốt kì nghỉ. Dù bạn đến để thư giãn hay làm gì, Pha Le Xanh Hotel luôn là sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo cho kì nghỉ của bạn ở Nha Trang.
Quý vị có thể liên hệ trực tiếp tại công ty:
CÔNG TY DU LỊCH Á CHÂU - ASIATOURIST
Trụ Sở Chính: 12 B Lãn Ông, Tp.Nha Trang, Việt Nam
Điện thoại: +84.58.3561616 - 3561617 ||| Fax: +84.58.3561618
E-mail: sales@asiatourist.com.vn - info@asiatourist.com.vn
Website: www.asiatourist.com.vn - Du lich Nha Trang -Công ty Du Lịch Nha Trang cung cấp: Tour Du Lịch Nha Trang 2012,Thông tin Du Lịch, Trang nhất

----------


## asia_nt01

Du lịch Nha Trang 4 Ngày 3 Đêm khởi hành từ Hà Nội 

Khởi hành từ Hà Nội
Thời gian: 4 ngày 3 đêm
Giá tour: 6,890,000 VND 
Phương tiện: Xe du lịch đời mới
Hành trình: Sài Gòn - Nha Trang - Wonder Park


Du lịch Nha Trang -  Hòn Mun nằm trong Khu bảo tồn biển vịnh Nha Trang, là nơi có rạn san hô phong phú và đa dạng nhất Việt Nam với 340 trong tổng số hơn 800 loài san hô cứng trên thế giới. Hòa trong làn nước trong xanh, mát lạnh, với mắt kính, ống thở, áo phao miễn phí từ công ty tổ chức tour, du khách được thỏa chí bơi lặn và trực tiếp ngắm nhìn những mảng san hô và các loài sinh vật biển qúy hiếm.

Ngày 1: Hà Nội - Nha Trang (ăn 3 bữa)
Sáng: Qúy khách có mặt trước giờ bay một tiếng ba mươi phút tại phi trường Nội Bài. Đại diện công ty DLV hỗ trợ làm thủ tục, đáp máy bay đi Nha Trang.
Đến sân bay Cam Ranh - Di chuyển về Nha Trang.
Tham quan Thành Phố Biển Nha Trang với các danh thắng nổi tiếng: Nhà Thờ Chánh Toà (được xây dựng từ thời Pháp với kiến trúc lộng lẫy). Viếng Long Sơn Tự (Trung tâm Phật giáo Khánh Hoà) cầu nguyện cho bình an, tài lộc và hạnh phúc. Tham quan Tháp Ponagar (Quần thể tháp Chăm cổ được xây dựng từ TK thứ 7), nơi thờ bà mẹ xứ sở Thiên Y A Na luôn cầu phúc cho các đôi lứa mãi thương yêu.
Chiều: Khởi hành xuống KDL Vinpearl Land - Hòn Ngọc Việt qua Khu Vui Chơi Giải Trí (phí tự túc) bằng Hệ thống cáp treo vượt biển dài 3.320m tham gia các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh: phim ảo 3D - 4D, đu quay nhào lộn, tàu lượn siêu tốc, thú nhún, điện đụng… Khám phá Thế Giới Thuỷ Cung muôn màu với với hơn 300 loài cá đẹp, quý hiếm và lạ mắt, Công Viên Nước hoành tráng và thưởng thức chương trình Nhạc nước Laser kỳ ảo… 
Về lại đất liền. Tự do khám phá phố biển Nha Trang về đêm

Ngày 2: Nha Trang - Vịnh Nha Phu ( ăn 3 bữa)
Sáng :Big Grin: ùng điểm tâm tại KS. Tham gia Chương trình Du ngoạn Vịnh Nha Phu (ghép đoàn: xe + tàu).
Hòn Thị: tham quan phong cảnh đảo, tiếp xúc Đà Điểu Châu Phi và đàn Hươu, Nai trong khu rừng tự nhiên.
Khu DL Suối Hoa Lan (Hòn Hèo):

Tham quan suối Hoa Lan, động Phong Lan với hàng trăm loài Hoa Lan màu sắc rực rỡ.
Thưởng thức chương trình xiếc Voi, Gấu đặc sắc. Ngắm cảnh Hồ Nghinh Xuân, Thủy Tiên.
Đặc biệt quý khách sẽ tham gia dịch vụ cưỡi Đà Điểu, hoặc các trò chơi thể thao, giải trí trên biển: canô kéo dù, môtô nước…(phí tự túc).
Thư giãn và nghỉ ngơi.
Chiều:Đảo Khỉ (KDL sinh thái nổi tiếng ở Nha Trang):

Thưởng thức các chương trình xiếc thú: Khỉ, Chó, Dê.
Thân thiện với đàn khỉ tự nhiên. Và có thể thử sức qua trò chơi cảm giác mạnh đua xe thể thao F1(phí tự túc).
Tham quan các công trình nghệ thuật: vườn Mỹ Nhân Ngư, vườn Thiên Long, Tây Du Ký…
Về lại Nha Trang. Tối tự do nghỉ ngơi.

Ngày 3: Nha Trang - Yang Bay (ăn 3 bữa)
Sáng : Dùng điểm tâm tại KS. Khởi hành đi Yangbay.
- Đi xe điện một vòng KDL Yangbay tham quan :

Khu bảo tồn gấu hoang dã và Khu trò chơi dân gian, tham gia các trò chơi với những phần quà đầy hấp dẫn: bắn nỏ, đua heo (trò chơi trong lễ mừng lúa mới của người Raglay và được phát sóng trên chương trình chuyện lạ Việt Nam).
Chiều :Mô hình nhà Cổ thế kỷ 17 - nơi trưng bày nhạc cụ dân tộc (Đàn Đá, đàn T’rưng, đàn Chapi, sáo tỏ tình Tacung…), thưởng thức Chương trình biểu diễn văn nghệ độc đáo, ấn tượng, tham gia các điệu múa cùng các cô gái, chàng trai người Raglay.

Thác Yang Bay, Thác Yang Khang, Hồ Không Đáy: Tự do ngắm cảnh, tắm thác, matxa nước… Nghỉ ngơi thư giãn bên bờ suối dưới những tán cây rừng, hoặc dạo chơi mua sắm đặc sản mật ong rừng, phấn hoa rừng, rượu cần, đồ thổ cẩm..
Trại cá sấu với hàng trăm chú cá sấu lớn nhỏ, thưởng thức cảm giác Câu cá Sấu kiểu Úc. Mua sắm quà lưu niệm các sản phẩm từ cá sấu và Đà Điểu
Về lại Nha Trang. Tự do khám phá Nha Trang về đêm.

Ngày 4: Nha Trang - Hà Nội
Sáng: Dùng điểm tâm - Tự do tham quan, mua sắm đặc sản tại trung tâm thương mại chợ Đầm - Xe đưa quý khách ra sân bay Cam Ranh - Đáp máy bay về Hà Nội - Kết thúc chương trình tham quan và hẹn gặp lại.

Giá tour bao gồm:
Xe du lịch đời mới máy lạnh đưa đón suốt chuyến
Vé máy bay khứ hồi HAN-NHA-HAN
Ăn uống theo chương trình. Bao gồm : 4 bữa chính + 2 bữa sáng (Tiêu chuẩn 90.000 đ/bữa chính )
Khách sạn 3 sao đầy đủ tiện nghi, phòng ở 02 - 03 người/phòng:
Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt vui vẻ nhiệt tình suốt chuyến đi .
Bảo hiểm với mức bồi thường 30.000.000 đồng/trường hợp.
Quà tặng: nón du lịch Á Châu, nước.
Thuế VAT.

Không bao gồm:
Bia hay nước ngọt trong các bữa ăn.
Chi phí cáp treo Vinpearl Land
Tham quan ngoài chương trình.
Chi phí cá nhân: điện thoại, giặt ủi…
Vé dành cho trẻ em:

Trẻ em dưới 02 tuổi : 10% giá vé máy bay; miễn giá tour. Cha, mẹ hoặc người thân đi kèm tự lo các chi phí ăn, ngủ, tham quan (nếu có) cho bé.
Trẻ em từ 02 - dưới 05 tuổi : 75% giá vé máy bay; miễn giá tour. Cha, mẹ hoặc người thân đi kèm tự lo các chi phí ăn, ngủ, tham quan (nếu có) cho bé. Hai người lớn chỉ kèm 1 trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi, em thứ 2 trở lên phải mua ½ vé tour.
Trẻ em từ 05 - dưới 12 tuổi : 75% giá vé máy bay; 50% giá tour. Bao gồm các dịch vụ ăn uống, ghế ngồi trên xe và ngủ chung với gia đình. Hai người lớn chỉ được kèm 1 trẻ em từ 5 đến dưới 12 tuổi, em thứ 2 trở lên cha mẹ nên mua thêm 1 suất giường đơn.
Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên : 100% giá tour và tiêu chuẩn như người lớn.
Quy định hoàn, hủy vé

Vé máy bay được xuất ngay sau khi quý khách đã thanh toán, xác nhận thông tin cá nhân (họ tên, ngày tháng năm sinh…) và có những điều kiện vé theo quy định của hang Viet Nam Airlines.
Sau khi xác nhận và thanh toán (ít nhất 50% tiền cọc giữ chỗ và thanh toán 100% trước ngày khởi hành là 15 ngày)
Ngay sau khi Quý khách đăng ký tour và xuất vé, nếu hủy phạt tour và phạt vé máy bay theo quy định của Hãng hàng không Vietnam Airlines:
Sau khi đặt cọc, thanh toán và từ 15 ngày trước ngày khởi hành: phí hủy 35% tiền tour+ vé máy bay theo quy định của Vietnam Airlines
Hủy 10 ngày trước ngày khởi hành: phí hủy 45% tiền tour+ vé máy bay theo quy định của Vietnam Airlines
Hủy 07 ngày trước ngày khởi hành: phí hủy 70% tiền tour + vé máy bay theo quy định của Vietnam Airlines
Hủy 05 ngày trước ngày khởi hành: phí hủy 100% tiền tour + vé máy bay. Trường hợp quý khách đến trễ giờ khởi hành được tính là hủy 5 ngày trước ngày khởi hành.
Trường hợp hủy tour do sự cố khách quan như thiên tai, dịch bệnh hoặc do tàu thủy, xe lửa, máy bay hoãn/hủy chuyến, Du Lịch ASIATOURIST sẽ không chịu trách nhiệm bồi thường thêm bất kỳ chi phí nào khác ngoài việc hoàn trả chi phí những dịch vụ chưa được sử dụng của tour đó.

Lưu ý:
Quý khách mang bản chính CMND đối với khách Việt Nam và bản chính HỘ CHIẾU đối với Kiều bào & ngoại quốc. Đối với khách Kiều bào & ngoại quốc nhập cảnh bằng visa rời, vui lòng mang theo visa và tờ khai hải quan khi đi du lịch.
Quý khách mang hành lý gọn nhẹ, tiện dụng.
Một số thứ tự, chi tiết trong chương trình; giờ bay; giờ xe lửa; giờ tàu cao tốc có thể thay đổi để phù hợp với tình hình thực tế của chuyến đi (thời tiết, giao thông…)
Qui định nhận & trả phòng tại các khách sạn/resort: nhận phòng sau 14h và trả phòng trước 11h .

CÔNG TY DU LỊCH Á CHÂU - ASIATOURIST
Trụ Sở Chính: 12 B Lãn Ông, Tp.Nha Trang, Việt Nam
Điện thoại: +84.58.3561616 - 3561617 ||| Fax: +84.58.3561618
E-mail: sales@asiatourist.com.vn - info@asiatourist.com.vn
Website: Du Lịch Trực Tuyến | Du Lịch Nước Ngo - Du lich Nha Trang -Công ty Du Lịch Nha Trang cung cấp: Tour Du Lịch Nha Trang 2012,Thông tin Du Lịch, Trang nhất

----------

